# What is the weirdest compliment you have recieved?



## Emerl98 (May 10, 2016)

Aim is pretty much in the title. What are the weirdest compliments/descriptions you've recieved?

Most of my NT friends get some pretty weird compliments/descriptions so it'll be interesting to see what compliments other people have gotten.


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

Once I met this girl while I was out with friends talking and joking. After a while of her staring at me, she went like "wow, how do you know so many jokes? It's amazing!". I had to stop and think for a moment, I was just sarcastic... 
I've had other normal compliments as "I like your intuition".


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

My farrier (horse shoeing) instructor had a couple bizarre ones:

(Upon me explaining why I used the wrong side of a hammer after his objection to me doing so): "You always have a reason for everything you do." (I'm not sure if this was actually meant as a compliment, but I'll take it that way.)

(Upon me finishing the course): "We thought you wouldn't make it past the first week."

I think we amused each other quite a bit.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

"wow, nice hair follicle on the right side of your left wrist. Its really nice."
Who am I kidding, I dont get compliments lol


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

nice singing voice(I was too shocked to say thanks)
your so weird(is that an official compliment???)


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

Well it was more of a reaction to my reaction lol
I was standing at the side walk and there was this guy standing close to me, and he looked back, but staring and since i realised he was looking at my chest piece i unintentionally rolled my eyes and he felt ashamed so he commented how my tattoo looks good :laughing:


----------



## furryfury (Sep 20, 2015)

xSFxs will always make some exclamation about how smart I am, and stare at me like I'm an alien. A lot of my friends are xSFJs, so I probably seem like your typical Basic Bitch at first.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

There was this drunk dude walking around saying how handsome and beautiful everyone on the street was... he came up to me and gave a speech about how I have to show the world how handsome I am. Then he started doing this weird, bow-legged strut to demonstrate. I guess he realized how dumb it looked because he was like, "well, maybe not like that". LOL. 

Some other random guy was like "You have great hair man! It's awesome!"

So those are the weirdest "random straight guy on the street" compliments. 

From women I get weird compliments about how I'm "unique"...which I think is a positive thing according to them, but I usually see it as a negative. It's like being called "special", lol.


----------



## zchathaml (Aug 29, 2016)

"Follow Megalodonite's example." 

(Cue internal screaming because....no, just don't do it, it's a bad idea for because it might not work for _you_, since i personalized things to _me_, since, you know, I do things that are for me???????)


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been told I have an anti-stress quality to me - like them anti-stress balls (go figure).


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

On an attendee's (anonymous) evaluation of my abilities as a corporate team trainer in the section labeled: "What did you like best about your instructor?"

"You have the physical presence of a middle linebacker. I mean that in a good way."




Um ... thank you?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Aridela said:


> I've been told I have an anti-stress quality to me - like them anti-stress balls (go figure).


So people squeeze you as an emotional release? Sounds terrible.


----------



## There4GoEye (Feb 13, 2015)

"You have the nicest balls I've seen"

By far, hands-down the weirdest compliment I've ever received.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

In Japan: "You have a big nose <3"


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> So people squeeze you as an emotional release? Sounds terrible.


Haha, not quite; that'd be indeed terrible :laughing:


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

someone complimented me for what an asshole i am
that was both the best compliment i've had and the weirdest


----------



## hizumi (Mar 7, 2016)

Aridela said:


> I've been told I have an anti-stress quality to me - like them anti-stress balls (go figure).


This might sound weird, but you NTPs especially really can be brilliant de-stressers. Especially for N-doms I think, just get that Ne going and chill B^)

Now you got me wondering if INTPs are really that squishy.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

hizumi said:


> This might sound weird, but you NTPs especially really can be brilliant de-stressers. Especially for N-doms I think, just get that Ne going and chill B^)
> 
> Now you got me wondering if INTPs are really that squishy.


Bf says we are XD


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

"I like how you painted this brick wall." earlier today in painting class. I am, in essence, as appealing as a brick wall.


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> From women I get weird compliments about how I'm "unique"...which I think is a positive thing according to them, but I usually see it as a negative. It's like being called "special", lol.


hahahah that could be the case though, they just don't want to be rude XDDDD


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

My INTJ friend labeled me as his negative ion and I asked him, "The eff does that mean?"

Apparently, it meant two things for him
1. I'm like a dark energy ball lurking around the school halls
2. I have the ability to suck everyone's bad vibes.

So when he's depressed or tired or something, he'll say, "Come here, my negative ion."

Not sure if that's a compliment but he's weird.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

A friend of mine was proud that "I wasn't a stick in the mud."

Uh...thanks? :dry:.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

dawnriddler said:


> hahahah that could be the case though, they just don't want to be rude XDDDD


I just assume that it is, that's what it sounds like to me anyway. 

I had to take this drug abuse class in 5th grade, and we once had an assignment where we had to compliment someone else in the class (no idea what this has to do with illicit drug use, lol). It was randomly assigned. This girl who was always a bitch to me put "different". I'm like "really? Couldnt think of a real compliment?" Haha.


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I just assume that it is, that's what it sounds like to me anyway.
> 
> I had to take this drug abuse class in 5th grade, and we once had an assignment where we had to compliment someone else in the class (no idea what this has to do with illicit drug use, lol). It was randomly assigned. This girl who was always a bitch to me put "different". I'm like "really? Couldnt think of a real compliment?" Haha.


XD this reminds me of an introduction we had with our new english teacher back at high school. She told us to say something about people she randomly picked, like to describe them and a guy said that i was shy and reserved and the other guy told him, she isn't shy she just doesn't like you, so you're being ignored. xD


----------



## avgsuperheroine (Aug 26, 2016)

Some guy approached me in the grocery store and said he didn't want to weird me out, but he thought I looked great and then said "most women do not know how to dress so classy". Ok. 

I was a theatre major and a really hot senior called me and asked if I wanted to "be his chicken" (in a show, the answer was most definitely yes).


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

Random guy I met out one evening: ''I like your toes''

Although, to his defence, they are pedicured.


----------



## Octavius (Sep 21, 2016)

A tree branch fell the wrong way when I was trimming a tree (it was a massive branch I was cutting with a chainsaw). When i fell, it hit me in the face and nearly ripped my nose half off. So, I was in the emergency room, bloody towel in hand holding my gore knob of a nose together. A nurse (whom looked to be 8-9 months pregnant) comes in and checks my vitals. When she does the pupil check, she stops and says, "O-M-G, you have THE most beautiful eyes!" All I could do say "thanks" through the now fully crimson towel'. I am not who it was more awkward for, me, or my wife sitting right next to me. 

(_I do have unique bright green eyes FYI_)


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

From an ESTJ: “This thing you’ve written sounds like poetry!” 
I liked her compliment but it was just an essay so, seriously… WTF!?


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

dawnriddler said:


> Well it was more of a reaction to my reaction lol
> I was standing at the side walk and there was this guy standing close to me


And then you said...









dawnriddler said:


> and he looked back, but staring and since i realised he was looking at my chest piece i unintentionally rolled my eyes and he felt ashamed so he commented how my tattoo looks good :laughing:


What is the point of getting such an attention-grabbing tattoo if you shun the attention?

It's like if a guy who's bald gets a tattoo on his head of his brain falling out of a tear in his skin... and if people look at it, he rolls his eyes lol.


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> What is the point of getting such an attention-grabbing tattoo if you shun the attention?
> 
> It's like if a guy who's bald gets a tattoo on his head of his brain falling out of a tear in his skin... and if people look at it, he rolls his eyes lol.


Because looking doesn't equivalent staring, yea you can look, but staring is just annoying!


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

*"You have the enigmatic look of Mona Lisa" *

Yeah, the painting...

.-.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

The weirdest I can think of is me and a woman pass each other on the sidewalk. Several seconds later I hear her scream "I like your pants" (I was wearing some brownish shorts).

If I get a compliment, it's usually for being intelligent. Then sometimes I start acting weirdly because I'm afraid I can say something stupid.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

Your eyes are like black holes!


----------



## LadyLeo (Nov 2, 2016)

"People like you are equal to God".

That was the most awkward compliment I've ever received because it came from a complete stranger, a man I'm his early 60's who'd read my profile online and I don't believe in God! Lol! He seemed to be quite impressed and even invited me and my parents to come over to his place.

I became too humble, felt uneasy, and told him, "No, sir, you're mistaken."


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I was on Cannibal Corpse's gig and one man said he'd like to do cocaine between my tits. 
I took it as a compliment and it stuck with me. I don't know how else to process it.


----------



## Rexxie (Apr 1, 2017)

I've gotten a complement on my Adam's apple before so yeahhh... :blushed:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

You're eyes is like a cat

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

"You have a good voice, it is excellent for horror movies" an actress said me when I was working on a university play.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

"You look like Hitler!"
...
.......
He was referring to my outfit. It looked like a fashionable but very neat military uniform.

Pretty sure he was stoned off his balls too. 
We were standing outside of a bubble tea shop in downtown Seattle, at night in the pouring rain. A group of Rastafarian lookin guys walks past us. On does a double take and stops in front of us.

" Man! I LOVE Seattle! It's just full of beautiful people! *points to boyfriend* Man! Your hair- so much hair! I can never grow mine out like that! Then he moved on to me. " And that outfit! So stylish! You look like Hitler!"


----------



## Savior (Apr 6, 2017)

Fumetsu said:


> "You look like Hitler!"
> ...
> .......
> 
> ...


That scene is so yuppy lol.

If a stranger approaches me, it is a threat. Don't talk to me. A person who walks up and talks to somebody is either a criminal or a tourist. either way, go away. It shows such a fuckin blindness. Go to black neighborhoods and act like that. Get a foot up your ass. As you should. 

I like the story of Left Eye from TLC. Some guy came up to her and said he loved her left eye. Something about it. It stuck. I love these girls. lol. "I love it when you kiss both sets of lips"


Realize the realism of reality treats 
Us both the same 
Cause satisfaction is the name of this game
So I choose to explain it's evident 
Left Eye don't mean the rest of my body is irrelevant
In outher words let's refresh your head 
About pullin' down curtains and breakin' da waterbed
Yeah I like it when you (kiss)
Both sets of lips
Oooh on the TLC tip




Speaking of nicknames, CS Lewis was called Jack by his friends and family

*When he was four, his dog Jacksie was killed by a car, and he announced that his name was now Jacksie. At first, he would answer to no other name, but later accepted Jack, the name by which he was known to friends and family for the rest of his life*


----------



## Jcost156 (May 24, 2017)

One time a girl who I have very little respect for told me "You're the type of person who will succeed no matter what the circumstances." Maybe she was right though. It was a very nice thing to say and it stuck.


----------



## Jcost156 (May 24, 2017)

HeadofHudet said:


> Some class mate: "If I ever get children, I want _your voice_ to tell them bedtime stories."
> 
> Neighbor: "So... how long until you've completed your bachelor?" (I was 13)
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha.


----------



## Ballerina Boy (May 27, 2017)

I've had someone tell me that they loved my accent and I've had people ask me where I was from for most of my young life. I dunno if I actually do or not but I liked attention back then.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

"Your lips are so handsome."

Moms are weird.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I was told that I'd make a pretty hot serial killer.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

One time, I was charged with a work task; namely delivering an item to my colleagues elsewhere. It was something I had no good means of doing, but I tried. I didn't try very hard though, and gave up in frustration. One of my coworkers took on the task and had somewhat more success. At the end of it, what do I hear? "You did a good job trying." WTF?


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

I always try to extend my role repertoire, so I was really proud of myself when a couple informed me that I am a cold swot.


----------

